# ***any news from Hennepin Co Princeton Minn. FT***



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Any news from Hennepin County FT Princeton?


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

They just wrapped up land blind (Open) for today at 7 pm. Will continue in the morning with the same blind for remaining dogs. Something like 30-40 dogs still in. Lardy's truck scratched (15-17 dogs out of the Open). Very hot here today (all week/weekend) 95 right now.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*hennepin co ft*

Did Lardy scratch because of the heat, or does anyone know? Any idea how many were dropped after the first series?


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

This is the trial with Lardy, Farmer and Rorem are entered. Is Farmer working this weekend or is #2 handling the dogs?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

this is what I know.....
Danny Farmer is running the dogs.
Mike Lardy apparently scratched his dogs because of the Heat forcasted for this weekend.

Here are the callbacks after the 1st series:

1,4,10,14,17,18,22,24,25,27,28,30,33,36,37,41,44,46,49,51,53,55,57,58,61,62,63.65,67,68,70,71,75,80 & 81 for a total of 36. They started with 17 on the land blind and only ran up to 61 tonight....will start with 62 at 8am tomorrow and finish up the land blind.
________
FJR1300


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Thank you Brenda.


----------



## Lyle Harne (Jul 7, 2004)

17 dog derby finished yesterday, after the 3rd series, at 2:30 pm.. 10 dogs called back to the 3rd series, 9 picked up the birds. 

1. Candlewood She's So Fine - Howley/Howley
2. Rangers Travel Time - Furin/Furin
3. Stawski - I'm sorry I don't know which dog
4. Bayou Teche Miah- Ritter/Ritter
RJ. Days End Ford's Rambling Reck - Day/Taylor
JAM. Raymarc's Mile Marker - Rogers & Anderson/Yozamp

I think #3 was Tom Fait's dog. Whomever it was Rick said the 3rd. put it on the derby list. The sun was hot but a good breeze, not a bad day.
Lyle


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*hennepin co*

Thanks Lyle and Brenda. Keep us posted!


Thanks living vicariously thanks,

Tom


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2006)

*Hennepin*

Guess Lardy didn't think it was worth taking a chance, Good Call. We are in AZ 116 yesterday.
Cindy


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Lyle Harne said:


> 4. Bayou Teche Miah- Ritter/Ritter


Good boy Dr Steve! Who says life doesn't exsist after spending a career in ER!
Laarree has got to be chomping on one of those big fat Macanudos with that news. :lol: 

By the way, where in the hell is Bayou Teche? :wink:


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Kinda looks like the *unofficial* winner is Kip Kemps Chevy and Paul Sletten. They didn't have a bauble all weekend, so my sources tell me..... :wink: 

Congrats!

Angie


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Open placements - 

1st - Nellie - Ken Neil/Brenda Little
2nd - Chevy -Kemp - Sletten
3rd - Farmer, sorry, I don't know the dog
4th - Rorem, sorry, I don't know the dog

I don't know the jams either. Looks like I'm not that much help.


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

CONGRATS KENNY, BRENDA, AND NELLIE!!! We are very happy for you!!


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

CONGRATS KENNY, BRENDA, AND NELLIE!!! We are very happy for you!!


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

CONGRATS KENNY, BRENDA, AND NELLIE!!! We are very happy for you!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2006)

Jenn said:


> Open placements -
> 
> 1st - Nellie - Ken Neil/Brenda Little
> (snip)
> I don't know the jams either. Looks like I'm not that much help.


SUWWWHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTT!

go nellie go!

-K


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*hennepin co FT*

Any results from the Qual or Am?


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Jenn said:


> Open placements -
> 
> 1st - Nellie - Ken Neil/Brenda Little
> 2nd - Chevy -Kemp - Sletten
> ...


Oh Stop...... You were alot more help than I was. Thanks for posting the results.....

Angie


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

All I know is that Darrell Frisbie won and Dave Furin got 4th.

The Amateur has 15 dogs going to the water blind tomorrow morning at 7:30am.

The callbacks are 2,8,9,14,17,27,30,31,33.34,40,41.44.52,55
________
Ferrari 246 F1 Specifications


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

GO NELLIE AND KEN!!! YES! (and a very belated congratulations for your GREAT showing in Klamath Falls - you're on a roll!)
Take Care,
Becky and Hoss


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2006)

congradulations nellie i also know that farmers dog that got 3rd was nike who is owned by danny martin from paris,tx. hope all is well and congradulations to all.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2006)

congradulations nellie i also know that farmers dog that got 3rd was nike who is owned by danny martin from paris,tx. hope all is well and congradulations to all.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> They didn't have a bauble all weekend, so my sources tell me.....


Gotta love those sources! :wink: 

Especially ones that have jewelry on their minds.....Brenda, did you have a display set up at the trial?

kg


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Brenda,

YeeeeeHaww!!! I would say 'Whoa Nellie", but I do not want her to slow down. 

Speaking of jewelry, are you still wearing the shirt or is it framed under glass as it should be? 

Congratulations! Thank you for upholding the family honor!!

Florence


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Call backs to the last series of the Am = 10 dogs back

2==Charlie Hays
8 ==Yvonne Hays
14 ==Lee Jolly
30 ==Rick Anderson
31==Brad LaFave
33==Fred Kampo
34==Ken Neil
40==Darrell Frisbie
44=Sencer Buerke
52==Lori Oliver


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

5 dogs finished the AM:

1st #8 Birdie-Yvonne Hays
2nd #30 -Moses - Rick Anderson
3rd #34 Nellie - Ken Neil 
4th - #40 Rollie - Darrell Frisbie
RJ - #33 Wizard - Fred Kampo


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2006)

Jenn said:


> 5 dogs finished the AM:
> 
> 1st #8 Birdie-Yvonne Hays
> 2nd #30 -Moses - Rick Anderson
> ...


Ken & Brenda, some day (hopefully soon) the doubleheader is in the bag...

Congrats on a great weekend. Go Nellie!!

-K


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Anyone know the name of Rorem's dog that got 4th in the Open? Thanks.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

The dog that got 4th in the Open that Dave Rorem ran was Regi, owned by Bob and Ann Heise.
________
Suzuki dr650s


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Yea Regi!


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah Chevy. what a dog!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

Go TEAM CHEVY!

We missed you at Klamath Falls, Mr. Munch.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Congratulations Kip on Chevy's second place. He finished the Spring strong and is continuing his ways. He sure seems to be on a roll this past Spring and now this summer. Way to go to team Kemp.

Gene


----------

